# Roof or hitch mount rack for SUV?



## chop_suey (Apr 9, 2009)

I drive a 96 4runner 4x4 and im in the market for a bike rack. This will be my first bike rack too. The roof racks seem to hold the bike more secure than the hitch racks. So im tryin to decide which would be the best choice.

From experience, 
1.Whats the difference in MPG drop comparing the racks?
2.Which will hold the bike the best?

And any other advice is appreciated.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

This has been a great hitch rack for me and I've got a 96 Runner as well.
Thule 956 - Parkway 4 Bike 2
Amazon had an ok price and some good design info
http://www.amazon.com/Thule-956-Parkway-4-Bike-Receiver/dp/B000CQ47GU


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I have used both. Roof rack will defiantly impact MPG more than a hitch rack. Both a hitch rack and a roof rack can hold bike securely, this varies from rack to rack. Nice thing about a roof rack is you can adapt for other equipment, skis, kayak etc, but if you are not tall getting your bike on and off can be a b!tch. If I was purchasing a rack today I would get a roll-on style hitch.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

hitch racks are much more convenient - you dont need a step ladder.


----------



## Kung Pao Maew (Apr 19, 2009)

scoutcat said:


> hitch racks are much more convenient - you dont need a step ladder.


You don't need a step ladder.

I've never used a step ladder to load bikes on the top of the various SUVs that I've owned and the SUV's of friends (that used roof racks).


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i think hitch is the way to go unless you need to be hauling other things where a roof rack is preferred (i.e. skis, etc)- as rocks said.

i have a hitch rack and it's convenient where you can still load bikes in garage and don't have to worry about low height issues. i got an xport (http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20657&subcategory_ID=4411) and it's very sturdy- i just got back from a small road trip with no issues.

roof racks can be a hassle to load/unload bikes- as others have said. i thought about a roof rack, but it would really be a pain for my wife to deal with the bikes if she uses it without me.

as rocks said, mpg are worse with roof racks- surprisingly, with my hitch rack, my mpg only went down a few- even less than my trunk rack.

i know something like this holds the bikes more sturdy then the type of hitch where the bikes hang http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22745&subcategory_ID=4411

good luck!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hitch is the only way to go for an SUV. It's really hard and precarious to get bikes up and down off the roof. The hitch racks are pretty stable as long as you don't get the kind where the bike hangs from the top tube (avoid these at all costs).

I'd look at the Raxter racks or the Thule T2. The Raxter is so light that your wife would not have any issues putting the rack on or taking it off of your vehicle. The T2 is a lot heavier.

J.


----------



## fred421 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have both a roof rack and a hitch rack on my 4Runner. The Thule T2 is fantastic for hauling two bikes. The roof rack is great for snowboards, skis, and a 3rd or 4th bike.

The T2 is heavy when putting it on or removing, and is awkward to store in the garage. You do have to pay attention to the extended dimensions when backing up or parking.

The tilt is great for getting in and out of the rear hatch. Just make sure you get a good cable lock and loop it through the hitch.


----------



## wasatchbiker (May 6, 2008)

I was going to ask a similar question about roof racks vs hitch racks. My main concern is I have 3 kids so if the whole family take our bikes somewhere that is 5 bikes to pack. I don't think there is a hitch rack that will handle 5 bikes well. Would I be better off with a roof rack in this case?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hate to say it, but you probably need both. I think you can get 4 bikes on 48" bars, but 5 would be tough. Putting the ones up there that go in the middle would be a cast iron b***h. I'd put two on top and then 3 on the back. 

J.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just bought a Yakima Hold Up for my 99 4 Runner but haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

wasatchbiker said:


> I was going to ask a similar question about roof racks vs hitch racks. My main concern is I have 3 kids so if the whole family take our bikes somewhere that is 5 bikes to pack. I don't think there is a hitch rack that will handle 5 bikes well. Would I be better off with a roof rack in this case?


Maybe try this one: Northshore


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

Hitch, www.raxter.com...the best customer service and the most solid/stable product for your hitch!


----------



## Sea Moss (Apr 24, 2009)

RIfreeDE said:


> Hitch, www.raxter.com...the best customer service and the most solid/stable product for your hitch!


Why is the rackster more stable/solid than a Thule T2?


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

It's heavy gauge steel, solid and less moving parts. I have used nearly every brand rack on a hitch and the big name (thule, yakima, saris) are all cheap aluminum junk. The Raxter is tough and when I look in my rearview mirror the bike doesn't lean right or left ever.


----------



## slampe (May 29, 2008)

Both Yakima and Thule have a 5 place rack. Just check out REI.com

Also, I have a Yakima Holdup on my 96 4Runner and wouldn't trade it for anything...I have roof racks too, but would never use them unless I had to.


----------



## Sea Moss (Apr 24, 2009)

RIfreeDE said:


> It's heavy gauge steel, solid and less moving parts. I have used nearly every brand rack on a hitch and the big name (thule, yakima, saris) are all cheap aluminum junk. The Raxter is tough and when I look in my rearview mirror the bike doesn't lean right or left ever.


You are woefully misinformed, as I thought after reading your post.

The T2 is not aluminum, let alone "cheap aluminum junk." It's heavy gauge steel and is very solid.

I've never used the Rackster, so I won't make grandiose claims based upon no experience, as you have done.

p.s If you're going to tout a rack, you might want to learn how to spell it and/or link to it http://www.raxterracks.com/


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going to buy a Raxter over the T2 if I can get one cheap enough. I think it's a better rack. Looks like the bikes nest closer (less overhang). Besides that, it's way lighter and it is very solid mount for the bikes and rack to car.

J.


----------



## gap_rider (Nov 13, 2008)

wasatchbiker said:


> I was going to ask a similar question about roof racks vs hitch racks. My main concern is I have 3 kids so if the whole family take our bikes somewhere that is 5 bikes to pack. I don't think there is a hitch rack that will handle 5 bikes well. Would I be better off with a roof rack in this case?


You need 2 racks then. 4 on the hitch 1 on the roof. I have been using a roof rack on my Ford Ranger. 1st couple of times was tricky. I have since learned how to get my 30lb MTB on the rookf. Still it is a pretty tall stretch and I am 6'1" and able to lift my bike over my head. I use the T2 whenever we take more than a single bike. I am equipping our Ford Sport Trac w/ Thule roof racks for when we tow the camper and the hitch is occupied. Other than thos occasions I think hitch is the way to go whenever possible. Good luck and happy trails!


----------

